# Extreme Cutting - Fish and Rice cakes



## Lee1

Hi - I saw a documentary on TV recently where a young lad for competing for a contest. He needed to drop 2 stones and his two week diet was simply Fish every two hours with rice cakes every four hours.

What would happen if you did this solid for two weeks (with plenty of water) then continued your healthy balanced diet as normal? Would it be a complete waste of time?

Goal would be to shed as much body fat as possible in the quickest amount of time.

I do 20 mins high intensity interval training 6 times a week and weights 3 times a week.

Thanks.


----------



## ah24

If you went straight from just the fish and rice cakes to a full on diet again you would simply rebound back to your current weight.


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Fish and riace caakes?? Iiii Lad


----------



## Lee1

Jimbo - I guess you saw the same documentary?

When I mean full-on diet, I mean returning to a calorie controlled of around 2500Kcal per day consisting of high protein, good carbs, fats etc not like pigging out on junk.


----------



## invisiblekid

Depends if you could stomach it. Personally, I think there are much better and healthier ways to diet. There wouldn't be anything wrong with a bowl of oats and egg whites or a shake in the morning, then move on to fish. The lack of veg was worrying. There is nothing wrong with some broccoli with a meal.

If you increase cals slowly you should avoid "rebounding". This usually happens when BBer's have dieted for a show and end up with a diet of cake and pies afterwards as TT said in another thread.

As long as you increased cals slowly, kept up some cardio, I suspect you'd be fine.


----------



## Ollie B

Ive just bought some white fish fillets from Asdas and i might try these for a few days with some brocolli and oat cakes. Rest of the meals will be eggs, whey and oats.


----------



## Lee1

Is there anything special with fish for cutting or could it simply be replaced with lean meat or even something cheaper such as tuna or a protein shake?

Obviously six pieces of fish per day is going to be expensive.


----------



## Ollie B

not realy. have a look in adsas for fish fillets. there dead cheap


----------



## Tinytom

Jay Cutler dieted for the Olympia on white fish until he got down to a weight he was happy with then he put back in some animal meats.

White fish is just about as pure protein meal as you can eat but totally tasteless.


----------



## ah24

oliverbrown84 said:


> Ive just bought some white fish fillets from Asdas and i might try these for a few days with some brocolli and oat cakes. Rest of the meals will be eggs, whey and oats.


Make sure you supplement with a decent vit&mineral plus a vitamin C only tablet. With just broccoli in there you arent getting many micronutrients or anti-oxidants. Be sure to report back with progress though!


----------



## Ollie B

noted. thanks ah24.


----------



## Steelstrike

i saw this documentary, was called Baby Faced Bodybuilders. Followed the 17yr old who won mr cumbria then competeted in mr universe or olympia cant remember and he won the under 23yr section and was only just 17, then he came 4th in the mens finals.

He wasn't huge but was so lean you could see everything. He went on a 3 day bender after though and put 1.5stone back on because of the diet he was on before he rocketed up and then had to start losing again.


----------



## chrisj22

AdZ9 said:


> Followed the 17yr old who won mr cumbria then competeted in mr universe or olympia cant remember


  lol


----------



## Ollie B

Olympia! LOL!


----------



## DB

AdZ9 said:


> i saw this documentary, was called Baby Faced Bodybuilders. Followed the 17yr old who won mr cumbria then competeted in mr universe or olympia cant remember and he won the under 23yr No he didntsection and was only just 17, then he came 4th in the mens finals.no he didnt
> 
> He wasn't huge but was so lean you could see everything. He went on a 3 day bender after though and put 1.5stone back on because of the diet he was on before he rocketed up and then had to start losing again.


yeah i went from 15st- 17 stone in a few days it was absolutle agony trying to do anything that bloated!


----------



## Steelstrike

DB thats what they said on the documentary, i have it recorded i'll check it again tonight.

Don't just "laugh" at me i'm just posting what they said on the program.


----------



## Steelstrike

Here, just so everyone doesn't think i was just "making" it up

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/programmes/body_image/baby_faced_bodybuilders.shtml



> Think of bodybuilders and you'll probably imagine someone the wrong side of 30 in revealing swimwear. Danny, Jack and Chapelle have the swimwear, but they are all teenagers.
> 
> This film looks at the reasons these teens want to leave behind the usual teen fashion obsessions and instead concentrate on getting their bodies so pumped, they risk looking gross and unnatural.
> 
> 17-year-old Danny left school a year ago and his time is dedicated to becoming Mr Cumbria. If he can't win this contest, then he has no chance of competing in the Mr Universe competition. We find out the lengths he goes to in order to get the look he craves so much.





> Then the way he eat after the mr cumbria competition 2 massive bowls of chinese my gf couldnt believe it and u have to give him credit for getting 4th in mr universe awesome stuff.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/broadband/mediawrapper/consoles/threeplayer?redirect=console.shtml&nbram=1&bbram=1&clip1=pack4-body_image_diet_16x9

thats a link which shows clips i think (cant view at work!) But just showing that i'm just posting what I saw/heard and read on another forum!


----------



## chrisj22

Yes, he got 4th in the Universe - not first.


----------



## Steelstrike

I didnt say he got first though?  I said he got 4th, he got first in the mr cumbira and then 1st in the under 23 section first of all they said on the documentary. I said he came 4th in the end, check my post (no i haven't edited it!)


----------



## Lee1

Just bought a load of white fish including haddock, cod and coley and some organic rice cakes. Judging by the extremely low fat and calorie contents of the fish fillets (around 80Kcal/17g protein per fillet), I guess I'll be having 2 fillets per serving and six servings a day, Correct?

Also there is only 20kcal per slice of rice cake. So how many of these per sitting?

Oliver, Asda is a bit out of the way so I'll go there on the weekend? What fish did you buy for cheap?


----------



## DB

why rice cakes ffs!

they are practically sugar on the GI index!!

shocking choice of carb imo


----------



## megatron

Lee1, take the advice of the experts on this board - who have already slated the diet as just plain bad; Yes the guy may have done well, but how much better wuld he have done with a real diet?

You can't honestly think that eating the same thing 6 times a day is good for you? I'm sorry if I come across as patronising - but there are alot better bodybuilders on this forum than a 17 year old guy who eats a terrible diet, you would do well to plan a more varied diet under some informed guidance.


----------



## Lee1

Megatron,

Thank you for the advice and I totally agree with you about eating fish/ricecakes all day long is unhealthy and cannot be maintained.

However, I just wanted to try this for 14 days to see if I could burn as much body fat as possible then continue with a good diet of 2500Kcal consisting of high protein, good complex carbs/fats, fruit and vegetables.

I personally did not know where he got the energy to train on just fish/water/rice?

Lee.


----------



## ah24

Lee1 said:


> However, I just wanted to try this for 14 days to see if I could burn as much body fat as possible *then continue with a good diet of 2500Kcal consisting of high protein, good complex carbs/fats, fruit and vegetables*.
> 
> Lee.


Mate, whats the point in it then? Unless you increase the carbs gradually you will just bloat and go back to how you are now. If your doing it purely to see what it does then go for it, if your wanting it to make a difference to your physique in the long run - forget it!

Also, as i previously said, make sure you supplement well with multi-vit tabs.


----------



## leeston

I remember seeing this program when it was on the telly. Is it the one with that lad who is out of work. When he describes his meals he says:

I will wake up and have fish and a rice cake, after that I will have fish, folowed by fish and a rice cake, then I will have fish, followed by fish, then fish and a rice cake............... that bit made me laugh.

As for the diet, it is seriously lacking in ideas!!!! It is devoid of any decent nutrients and peronally I would not do it for more than a few days.


----------



## SD

Tinytom said:


> Jay Cutler dieted for the Olympia on white fish until he got down to a weight he was happy with then he put back in some animal meats.
> 
> White fish is just about as pure protein meal as you can eat but totally tasteless.


Absolutely! Cod is the best quality over quantity meat you can eat.

SD


----------



## SD

Lee1 said:


> Hi - I saw a documentary on TV recently where a young lad for competing for a contest. He needed to drop 2 stones and his two week diet was simply Fish every two hours with rice cakes every four hours.
> 
> What would happen if you did this solid for two weeks (with plenty of water) then continued your healthy balanced diet as normal? Would it be a complete waste of time?
> 
> Goal would be to shed as much body fat as possible in the quickest amount of time.
> 
> I do 20 mins high intensity interval training 6 times a week and weights 3 times a week.
> 
> Thanks.


This is a low carb low fat diet, the carbs that are present are low High GI. There are a lot of nutritional deficiencies here, fibre being the obvious one, this is the same kid that drank white wine to dehydrate right? For a short term diet, it would do little damage although getting your digestion back online may take a while, however, it isn't for the faint hearted as its very dull and the carb depletion will make you feel like [email protected]. Try it and you will see.

Nutrition Information : Pacific cod

(cooked, dry heat) Per 100g

Water (g/100g) 76

Food Energy (Calories) (kcal/100g) 105

Protein (g/100g) 22.95

Total Lipid (fat) (g/100g) 0.81

Ash (g/100g) 1.54

Carbohydrate (g/100g) 0

Total Dietary Fibre (g/100g) 0

Total Sugars (g/100g) N/A

Calcium (mg/100g) 9

Iron (mg/100g) 0.33

Magnesium (mg/100g) 31

Phosphorus (mg/100g) 223

Potassium (mg/100g) 517

Sodium (mg/100g) 91

Zinc (mg/100g) 0.51

Copper(mg/100g) 0.033

Manganese (mg/100g) 0.015

Selenium (µ/100g) 46.8

Vitamin C (mg/100g) 3

Thiamin (mg/100g) 0.025

Riboflavin (mg/100g) 0.051

Niacin (mg/100g) 2.485

Pantothenic Acid (mg/100g) 0.162

Vitamin B6 (mg/100g) 0.462

Folate (µg/100g) 8

Folic Acid (µg/100g) 0

Food Folate (µg/100g) 8

Folate (Dietary Folate Equivalents/100g) 8

Vitamin B12 (µg/100g) 1.04

Vitamin A (µg/100g) 32

Vitamin A (IU/100g) 10

Retinol (µg/100g) 10

Vitamin E (µg/100g) N/A

Vitamin K (µg/100g) N/A

Alpha-carotene (µg/100g) N/A

Beta-carotene (µg/100g) N/A

Beta-crytoxanthin (µg/100g) N/A

Lycopene (µg/100g) N/A

Lutein & Zeazanthin (µg/100g) N/A

Saturated Fatty Acid (g/100g) 0.104

Monosaturated Fatty Acids (g/100g) 0.105

Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids (g/100g) 0.313

Nutrition Information : Rice cakes

(brown rice, buckwheat, unsalted) per 100g (a single rice cake is a little over 13g!)

Water (g/100g) 5.9

Food Energy (Calories) (kcal/100g) 380

Protein (g/100g) 9

Total Lipid (fat) (g/100g) 3.5

Ash (g/100g) 1.6

Carbohydrate (g/100g) 80.1

Total Dietary Fibre (g/100g) N/A

Total Sugars (g/100g) N/A

Calcium (mg/100g) 11

Iron (mg/100g) 1.14

Magnesium (mg/100g) 151

Phosphorus (mg/100g) 380

Potassium (mg/100g) 299

Sodium (mg/100g) 4

Zinc (mg/100g) 2.5

Copper(mg/100g) 0.38

Manganese (mg/100g) 6.18

Selenium (µ/100g) 16.4

Vitamin C (mg/100g) 0

Thiamin (mg/100g) 0.056

Riboflavin (mg/100g) 0.103

Niacin (mg/100g) 8.096

Pantothenic Acid (mg/100g) 1.16

Vitamin B6 (mg/100g) 0.13

Folate (µg/100g) 21

Folic Acid (µg/100g) 0

Food Folate (µg/100g) 21

Folate (Dietary Folate Equivalents/100g) 21

Vitamin B12 (µg/100g) 0

Vitamin A (µg/100g) 0

Vitamin A (IU/100g) 0

Retinol (µg/100g) 0

Vitamin E (µg/100g) N/A

Vitamin K (µg/100g) N/A

Alpha-carotene (µg/100g) N/A

Beta-carotene (µg/100g) N/A

Beta-crytoxanthin (µg/100g) N/A

Lycopene (µg/100g) N/A

Lutein & Zeazanthin (µg/100g) N/A

Saturated Fatty Acid (g/100g) 0.64

Monosaturated Fatty Acids (g/100g) 1.11

Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids (g/100g) 1.11

To get a diet of 2500 cals you are gonna need to eat a lot of cod fella! ABout 250g Cod and two rice cakes per sitting 6 x per day would do it.

SD


----------



## Ollie B

i could imagine how depleted i would feel.


----------



## leeston

oh my cod that is not rice.

sorry, I am treateing that diet with the same contempt it deserves!!!!!


----------



## shorty

> *leeston:* oh my cod that is not rice.


^^^^ hahaha....

i would skip the rice cakes and replace it with some good sweet potato or wholemeal rice with plenty of veg!! that will be far better for you!

i think alot of people will have watched that doc and think thats how to get like him!! .... utter sh*t!!!

your choice tho!! :crazy:


----------



## Lee1

I'm gonna take the advice from the guys here and not bother with this routine and continue with my 'healthy' diet.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## megatron

Sensible choice mate, good luck


----------

